# COBIA!!! anyone seen any yet?



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

has anyone seen any yet I am getting anxious to hook one of the brutes and wrestle em to the grill and eat em!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about. I wouldn't be surprised if some of these pier are spotting a few and just not telling.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm sure we would have heard about it. It'spretty hardfor those guys on the pier to keep a secret like that with that many people on there! But who knows. And bladeco there was one seen off the okaloosa pier last weekend from what everyone is saying.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

clearly you havent been watching the "general discussion" area!! 

but to answer your question, yes; i personally have seen several in the last week, as well as my partner. some other people have apparently seen a few off pensacola as well


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

Booking cobia trips give me a call or email if interested


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/7/2008)*clearly you havent been watching the "general discussion" area!!
> 
> but to answer your question, yes; i personally have seen several in the last week, as well as my partner. some other people have apparently seen a few off pensacola as well


If you have personally seen several why isn't at least one dead yet?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (3/7/2008)*clearly you havent been watching the "general discussion" area!!
> ...


opcorn:letsdrink


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (3/7/2008)*clearly you havent been watching the "general discussion" area!!
> ...


same thought here... i call BS on this one..


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

I hate to de-rail this thread, but....



Why do some obsess over Cobia? I'm not knocking anyone or anything, I just dont understand the "Ling Craze". I never have.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

the water was 62 degrees at noon today...

personally, i think we had a better chance of catching fish the last week of february than we do now....i'm gonna say the first will be caught saturday... too many people will be looking for one to not get caught. (plus we'll have a good 3-5' SE swell!)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TheToE! (3/11/2008)*I hate to de-rail this thread, but....
> 
> Why do some obsess over Cobia? I'm not knocking anyone or anything, I just dont understand the "Ling Craze". I never have.


more addictive than crack!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/7/2008)*clearly you havent been watching the "general discussion" area!!
> 
> but to answer your question, yes; i personally have seen several in the last week, as well as my partner. some other people have apparently seen a few off pensacola as well


Rig fish?, i presume?


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

saw one sunday about 20 pounds threw on it and it turned and went down thats all we saw it was right in front of the coast guard station it was us "shutter up" victor right and then some other boat called miss melissa thats it and we only saw one and i know that yall arent gunna belive me but i aint lying.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

o yeah thats right, blue hoo catches more on the rigs than we do during our best runs:looser


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mack_attack2 (3/11/2008)*o yeah thats right, blue hoo catches more on the rigs than we do during our best runs:looser


Son, he's probably forgot about more fish than you'll ever catch...

lose that attitude and you may be able to fish with him.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

haha who is the loser :looser now.


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught two today (Tue 3/11). My son got the first one and about 5 min later I got one. The larger one was 50 inches and weighed in at 5olbs on the bath room scale.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *VS200B (3/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *mack_attack2 (3/11/2008)*o yeah thats right, blue hoo catches more on the rigs than we do during our best runs:looser
> ...




Wow!!! Vs200b(John).....that's just GREAT.....you have come a long way in the last year... my friend....:bowdown:clap....what a asset you are to the forum!!!:bowdown:grouphug


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I was at Outcast yesterday and they had a report that two where coming in, caught on the Miss Melissa. Wasn't there long enough to verify it. Maybe someone from Outcast will chime in if it's true.


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, they are on the cell phone camera now. My son is going to get the them off today. I'll post later.



Roger


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

were they caught sight fishing on the beach?


----------



## Willeydfish (Mar 12, 2008)

*flrockytop,*

I assume you speak of cobia???

I assume fromboat???

Boat name, out of, andwhere (close to beach, rigs, or)???

Weight of both, etc.???

Have a bet pending!


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are pictures. Boat is a 19 ft C-Dory we call C-Lover. Bought it from Wefings Marine in Eastport (Apalachicola). We took it over there Monday to have the dealer look at a few things. We launched at the bridge at Apalachicola on Tues. We went southwest from the cut. We were somewhere between Apala. and Mexico Beach. I've never fished that area so don't know where things are so could not tell you exactily where wew were.We were looking for some live bait and catching ruby red lips. My son ran one of the rubys down and caught the first one. I said there has got to be two down there so I put a bait down and got the second one. 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

We had Mac from Wefings met us at the ramp and he took the pictures. We took two pic on the boat with the cell phone but those pic are not worth a crap. The only scale we could come up with was Marc's bath room scale. We had my son weigh first and then hold the biggest fish. The difference was 50lb give or take a lb because the scale was bouncing around some. We did not weight the other fish. The biggest was 50" to the fork the other was 49". 

I am not a cobia fisherman so this was all a surprise to us. For the last couple of years (since red snapper have been all but extinct) our targeted spicies has been white trout and sheephead</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



















Roger


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

real nice pair of fish


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't know much about cobia but those look awesome to me!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

not caught sightfishing on the beach - nice pair of fish though...won't be long until the floodgates open up!:bowdown


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish. You may want to start a new thread with the title saying "COBIA CAUGHT"


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

You weren't cleaning your boat at sherman cove next to a green lobster boat a few weeks ago?


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great fish, congrats!:letsdrink


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (3/12/2008)*You weren't cleaning your boat at sherman cove next to a green lobster boat a few weeks ago?


Yes. I still love your boat. I was coming back from a lovin trip that day....


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

> *VS200B (3/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *mack_attack2 (3/11/2008)*o yeah thats right, blue hoo catches more on the rigs than we do during our best runs:looser
> ...


for one there was no attitude and for another that was a direct quote from him so why dont YOU lose the attitude


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

not worth the effort...:sleeping


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

not raggin on you vs200 but i was just going by what he said


----------

